# Happy Birthday Supe!



## Ken PE 3.1 (Nov 11, 2015)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 11, 2015)

Feliz Cumpleaños Supe


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 11, 2015)

Happy birthday Supe!!!!!

:multiplespotting:


----------



## MetsFan (Nov 11, 2015)

May your day be filled with car parts  

Happy birthday!


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 11, 2015)

Happy bday Supe!  Hope you have a great one!


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## P-E (Nov 11, 2015)

Happy Birthday Supe


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 11, 2015)

Happy birthday Supe!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 11, 2015)

Happy B-day!!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Nov 11, 2015)

Happy birthday, Supe!


----------



## Lumber Jim (Nov 11, 2015)

Have a great Birthday!!!


----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 11, 2015)

Happy birthday! :happybday:


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 11, 2015)

Happy Birthday Supe!


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 11, 2015)

Happy birthday! !


----------



## Supe (Nov 11, 2015)

Thanks, all.  Unfortunately, I'll be spending my birthday after work laying under a shitbox, trying to get the exhaust back on and the car loaded on the trailer.  It fought me tooth and nail last night, maybe it will be more cooperative today so that I can at least enjoy a CAB before bed.

On the plus side, I think I'm justifiably old enough to use the terms "whippersnapper" and "20-somethings" now.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 11, 2015)

Sorry Im Late, have a good one!  Have fun with the car....


----------



## cement (Nov 11, 2015)

SUPE!


----------



## MetsFan (Nov 11, 2015)

Supe said:


> Thanks, all.  Unfortunately, I'll be spending my birthday after work laying under a shitbox, trying to get the exhaust back on and the car loaded on the trailer.  It fought me tooth and nail last night, maybe it will be more cooperative today so that I can at least enjoy a CAB before bed.
> 
> On the plus side, I think I'm justifiably old enough to use the terms "whippersnapper" and "20-somethings" now.


I take back my car parts comment then haha


----------



## envirotex (Nov 12, 2015)

Happy Belated Birthday! Hopefully, you're not exhausted today...

Har, har, har.


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 12, 2015)




----------



## Supe (Nov 12, 2015)

Thanks again, guys.  Car is back together, on the trailer, and parked out in front of my house.  Went a lot smoother than the previous day anyways.  Don't know if it will last, but other drivers in my class are showing up to the race this weekend.  Even if my car breaks Saturday, I'm sure I can coax at least one of them to let me take a parade lap in their car on Sunday to lock up my championship, since none of the guys showing up are eligible anyways...


----------



## engineergurl (Nov 12, 2015)

well I'm late on this one... hope it was a good one!


----------

